# AMF Avenger 350



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is more BMX or muscle, maybe a proper hybrid between the two? 
Either way, its pretty cool.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 10, 2022)

I think this was only available for a year or two in the AMF catalog. I had them downloaded on my phone but it crashed and I am not sure I had them backed up. I thought it was 1978 and maybe 1979.


----------

